# Father's Day Special from Cordless Renovations...



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

With honoring my father this Father's day, I thought I would extend a very *"Special Offer"* to all of you until the end of business day at the HAGRS Show in K.C. June 26th & 27th. Receive a *FREE* *"Increase Your Runtime"* T-Shirt when you purchase either the C-10NM or C-10L Carrier Boards. The first run of shirts are black manufactured by "Gilden" in full four color screen-print with the "Cordless Renovations" logo over the front left chest pocket, then we have added our new "Increase Your Runtime" train logo covering the back. Sizes are L - XL - XXL in Mens and XS - S - M in womens. The shirts are pre-shrunk 100% cotton with a none stretch collar. After the first run of 100 shirts we will also offer this t-shirt in my "Iowa Hawkeye Gold" color. Regular price is $17.00ea. When ordering your C-10 online please indicate your size of t-shirt in the "additional comments" column, or you can order by phone: (319) 366-7294 (319) 366-7294 ...please allow 7 business days for delivery. 
Thanks, and have a great day!
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

'ow's come you don't have any 19.2v NiMH packs? I have chargers for those. 

(Visited your web site the other day.)


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

We do, but that was one area of our new website that hasn't been completed just yet. Give us a call on Monday and let's talk about which battery works for you. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

